# Name This Bike



## gumby6950 (May 10, 2016)

Got this bike and no head badge. I'm sure its at Murray 68/69 but its got 24" rear 20" front. The serial # is 95310x10348145

View attachment 315595


----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)

*
Erronius Macks*


----------



## CrazyDave (May 10, 2016)

I'd name it "sam" a friend just named his new puppy that and it is very cute and lovable.


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 10, 2016)

I was thinkin Fred...


----------



## THE STIG (May 10, 2016)

gumby6950 said:


> The serial # is 95310x10348145




hows JACKPOT?   the "X" in the serial numb means it's an experimental model..........  prob $12-14K range


----------

